# Labrador Breeder



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm looking for some suggestions on some Labrador Breeders.

Here's my criteria:

1. Money is no concern
2. Looking for a Smaller Female, prefer yellow but black is just fine
3. This has to be a family dog first but will be hunting a lot for ducks.
4. I live near grand rapids, but willing to travel just about anywhere for the right pup.
5. Interested in having it trained professionally then will continue with training myself.
6. Would like to have the first or second pick of the litter but not a must for the right pup.

Thanks everyone for any help. This will be my second lab, had to put mine down in August and we are excited to add a new addition to the family. I have already talked with a few different breeders but want to see what others experiences are and new ideas.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out Modaka Kennels in New Era. Vance has one or two "Pow" pups left and will be having another litter this spring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.betsieriverlabs.com/


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check out Country Side Kennels in Bad Axe Michigan. We have three of there dogs and would not hesitate to buy another. Lucky is a super guy!

http://www.countryside-kennels.com/home.htm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Al Arthur
http://www.sandhillkennel.net/

Head study and Blake doing multiple shot flyers in training, some marked some blinds
Blake is owned by L.Maugh Vail and money has not been an object, either in acquisition or training!

Blake is from Vidallia Georgia Will be running in Quals this spring. 60 lbs of highly controllable energy!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Contact Jeff Towler at: marsh hawk retrievers

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Check out hunters rose kennel in Dundee MI. Check out the JD breeding. PM sent

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Socks said:


> Check out hunters rose kennel in Dundee MI. Check out the JD breeding. PM sent
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A second for Hunter's Rose Kennel, Dale is producing some great breedings, and is also a great trainer. I had Dale train my Becca this past year and I am really happy with how she turned out. 

Give them a call... 
http://huntersrosekennel.homestead.com/INDEX.html


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

I was quite impressed with Jerry and Barbara Younglove's dogs at the amateur Nationals this year. They would make outstanding waterfowl dogs. http://jaybar.com/


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

A third for Hunters Rose Kennels. My Viper is wonderful at everything. Dale can train em too.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

dauber said:


> I was quite impressed with Jerry and Barbara Younglove's dogs at the amateur Nationals this year. They would make outstanding waterfowl dogs. http://jaybar.com/


That's gonna be a lot of dog, can be good and present some challenges along the way too....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, there is just a wealth of information on this site. Keep the suggestions coming. 

I have been looking at all the suggested breeders and I'm starting to narrow it down. 

One thing that I have not read a lot on, is hot to actually pick out the pup when you have a choice. What characteristics are you looking for? Looks, size, etc... Should the breeder help you in pointing out certain features if you are first in the pecking order?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Jones-in said:


> Thanks everyone, there is just a wealth of information on this site. Keep the suggestions coming.
> 
> I have been looking at all the suggested breeders and I'm starting to narrow it down.
> 
> One thing that I have not read a lot on, is hot to actually pick out the pup when you have a choice. What characteristics are you looking for? Looks, size, etc... Should the breeder help you in pointing out certain features if you are first in the pecking order?



I look at the health certificates of the parents first. OFA Hips, Elbows, EIC, CNM, after that I look at the size of both parents, if size is a concern, how much variance is between the mother and father? Is the sire 75lbs and the dam 50lbs? If so the pups could be 45-80lbs. If you go look at a litter, how consistent is it, how much bigger is the biggest pup from the smallest? 

I would also look at either Titles or watch the dogs work, meet them in the house, what is their on off switch like, are they calm in the kennel and breathing fire at the line. 

We are planning to breed Jones to Middle Branch Nova this spring early summer at some point, I'm pretty sure Jim's list might be full at this time, I'm not sure. 

This is a gun dog litter, but a very proven wild bird gun dog litter in terms of ducks and upland. But the Kennel Dauber posted earlier is a tremendous kennel, a full on Field Trial Kennel, those dogs can do it all, and do it well, they will be fire breathers though and might be more dog then someone wants to handle. Our Jones is out of a heavy American Field Trial litter, he is a lot of dog, and that makes him special, but he is a lot of dog. The Jones/Nova Litter will be a little bit more of a mix between proven gun dogs and titled Field Trial/Hunt test dogs.


http://middlebranchlabs.com/


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones-in said:


> Thanks everyone, there is just a wealth of information on this site. Keep the suggestions coming.
> 
> I have been looking at all the suggested breeders and I'm starting to narrow it down.
> 
> One thing that I have not read a lot on, is hot to actually pick out the pup when you have a choice. What characteristics are you looking for? Looks, size, etc... Should the breeder help you in pointing out certain features if you are first in the pecking order?


I'd also recomend Tim Doane of Kingseed Kennel.

SteelHeadFred has some good points.

A good breeder will help you pick a pup big time, but I also think the dog can pick you too. I know that sounds weird, but hey I'm out there sometimes. The advice that the high end retriever people say is to pick the litter first, then the plumbing, then the color. Also, you don't want the bully or the wallflower of the litter if you're a first timer.

Good luck and pics are a must when you get your new buddy.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I am in the same position as you and i have spent the last two months talking to a lot of lab breeders to date and there is ton out there with quality dogs and a lot with not so great dogs. Here are a few (not all by any means) that i would really look at.

-Hunters Rose Kennel, pretty good blood lines and all the research i have done has come back very positive in terms of the breeder and their "product". 

-Blue Sky retrievers- There are a couple of breedings with his dogs that seem really promising and another breeder/trainer that seems to be in to turning out great family dogs.

-Dakota creek retrievers- I have not talked to them or really done a lot of research on them but some of their breeding look really good as well. 

Good luck with your seach and PM me if you have any further questions with these guys or possibly anywhere else you might be looking.


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

How does everyone know which lines of dogs are good ones? Are you looking at the parent dogs achievements or do most of you know each others dogs from competitions? 

How would someone like me that doesn't know the champions or go to competitions decipher through all the blood lines?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones-in said:


> How does everyone know which lines of dogs are good ones? Are you looking at the parent dogs achievements or do most of you know each others dogs from competitions?
> 
> How would someone like me that doesn't know the champions or go to competitions decipher through all the blood lines?


Well....at risk of sounding like a snob here goes. Hunt Test Titles and Field Trial Titles. That's it in a nut shell. A title means that they can do the work and gives you a base line for comparrison. For instance if one dog has a AKC Master Hunter title and another dog has a AKC Senior Title you know that the MH dog can do higher level work. From there you can look at the dog pedigree and ask the owner and others the dog's traits. Also, a Field Champion, FC is a absolute powerhouse and is the big leagues. I wouldn't recommend a FC breeding for the first timer. They can be great pets and dogs, but you'd probably be better off with Hunt Test titles from the UKC, AKC, and/or APLA. 

Go to a local retriever hunt test or retriever field trial and watch the dogs run. It's free and you'll see some great dogs. When you see a dog that you think ran well make a note of it and get the name of the dog from the premium/running order. Then you can start more research. If you want to talk to the handler about the dog I'd wait until the end of the day. I'm usually too nervous to talk to people and pro's are usually too busy. There's always someone in the gallery willing to talk though.

Health clearances are important too!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Socks said:


> Well....at risk of sounding like a snob here goes. Hunt Test Titles and Field Trial Titles. That's it in a nut shell. A title means that they can do the work and gives you a base line for comparrison. For instance if one dog has a AKC Master Hunter title and another dog has a AKC Senior Title you know that the MH dog can do higher level work. From there you can look at the dog pedigree and ask the owner and others the dog's traits. Also, a Field Champion, FC is a absolute powerhouse and is the big leagues. I wouldn't recommend a FC breeding for the first timer. They can be great pets and dogs, but you'd probably be better off with Hunt Test titles from the UKC, AKC, and/or APLA.
> 
> Health clearances are important too!


+1 to what Socks wrote. Some of us actually train dogs and hang with folks that train dogs. Training is a life long endeavor and because it puts the focus on the dog is tremendously satisfying..Buy from a breeder that trains stay from those that do not. It really is that simple>


----------



## Shlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

I may be a little late on this, and I'm not sure if there is a current litter, but Jon Couch at Duck Creek Kennels has some great dogs. I brought one home about a year ago that was trained by Jon and it was probably the best investment I have ever or will ever make. I've continued with some training since he came home and the dog is extremely intelligent, picking up commands and learning what is expected of him very quickly. He's also been a perfect gentleman around the house and has become my best friend (not that anyone else wanted the job). 

Jon's dogs come from a field trial/hunt test and hunting background too. I don't do hunt tests or field trialing, with the exception of the occasional upland hunt test at my local club, but I get out hunting with the dogs 1-2 days a week all fall. I have nothing but praise for Jon and his dogs. Website is by the same name. Jon is in the Grand Rapids area.

I have also seen Dale's dogs and I can say they are great hunting/field trial/hunt test dogs as well. You wouldn't be going wrong by checking Hunters Rose Kennel out.


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

So how do I break down the pedigree chart?

I see a number then x then I'm assuming the initials of the breeder? What does the number before the x mean?

Then usually it looks like the dog's name, then the achievements earned? I have a breakdown on what the initials stand for. How do you determine how much FC is in a dog vs. MH as you go down the lineage?

Also, are there any competitions coming up that I could attend?


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

One thing that i did and it was somewhat helpful in terms of finding a place to start at least was call the HRC they are in Kalamazoo, and every year they print in the magazine a listing of the top Stud dogs and Dams both for the all time and the current leader. (number of pups sired vs. number that have a title on them in some mathematical fashion i am assuming). They can send you copies of these issues. 

In regards to competitions or tests you can go see i am not aware of any near by until the spring. If you are a duck hunter you may want to stick to checking out the HRC as this usually resembles duck hunting more and is done on a pass fail basis, and may be a better indicator of hunting ability or training ability versus other types of testing environments. 

make sure where ever you go that they have all the health clearances and check on the numbers they supply to make sure they match the right dogs!!!


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

Hunters Rose has a great line up of litters this year. I know most of the dogs in the line up. Anyone of those pups would be a good choice. Socks (Joe) owns JD and JD has sired 2 of those litters. Jd is a very talented dog, one of my all time favorites. Winnie is a small female and also real talented. Those pups meet your criteria. But the Kenia Dancer Litter is also top notch. Call HRK. You will be happy you did. Dale is a real good trainer and you cant go wrong with any of the litters.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

The number one thing in picking any puppy is to be around and see the parents in action. If you like the parents and how they perform you will be happy with a puppy out of that breeding. Ask the breeder plenty of questions on ease of training of both the sire and dam or just the dam if the breeder has used an outside stud dog. If the stud dog is not on site ask for the number of the stud dog owner so you can speak directly to them about their dog, and don't be afraid to ask for references on the stud dog! I agree titles on a dog will give you a good idea that the dog has what it takes. Check out websites like http://www.entryexpress.net/ to check out the dogs performance record. If the dog is a MH but it took them 12 tests to get 5 passes for the title you may want to reconsider. If the dog is not a competition dog ask for references of people who have hunted behind the dog or if it is used as a guide dog on a preserve talk to the preserve owner. Trust me if they are used on a preserve the owner will know it they are a good dog or not people who pay to hunt liberated birds are not afraid to tell someone if the dog they have hunted over is good or not. I have heard some pretty interesting stories. As far a picking a puppy I have had more than one "old-timer" tell me if you did your homework on the parents just reach down and grab one. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Black Angus said:


> Hunters Rose has a great line up of litters this year. I know most of the dogs in the line up. Anyone of those pups would be a good choice. Socks (Joe) owns JD and JD has sired 2 of those litters. Jd is a very talented dog, one of my all time favorites. Winnie is a small female and also real talented. Those pups meet your criteria. But the Kenia Dancer Litter is also top notch. Call HRK. You will be happy you did. Dale is a real good trainer and you cant go wrong with any of the litters.


Kenai\Dancer breeding?..... oh man, did I just find my next pup? Dancer is one of my favorite dogs. I always told Mike I wanted to take her home  She smoked that water blind in Iowa, simply amazing.

JD is a great dog as well. I have seen him in action many times and he gets the job done.

HRK has some very nice dogs coming real soon, most of the litters should be on the smaller side as you are asking for (not like my 73 lb Ice breaker  )

Contact Shaun at [email protected] and he will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I know of a litter to be born next week that meets all your requirements. 
Call me. And I will give you the number of the breeder. 
Jim
248-863-7283


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Black Angus said:


> Hunters Rose has a great line up of litters this year. I know most of the dogs in the line up. Anyone of those pups would be a good choice. Socks (Joe) owns JD and JD has sired 2 of those litters. Jd is a very talented dog, one of my all time favorites. Winnie is a small female and also real talented. Those pups meet your criteria. But the Kenia Dancer Litter is also top notch. Call HRK. You will be happy you did. Dale is a real good trainer and you cant go wrong with any of the litters.


Thanks Mike appreciate the kind words. I just won the dog lottery with JD.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> Kenai\Dancer breeding?..... oh man, did I just find my next pup? Dancer is one of my favorite dogs. I always told Mike I wanted to take her home  She smoked that water blind in Iowa, simply amazing.
> 
> JD is a great dog as well. I have seen him in action many times and he gets the job done.
> 
> ...


 .................


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones-in said:


> So how do I break down the pedigree chart?
> 
> I see a number then x then I'm assuming the initials of the breeder? What does the number before the x mean?
> 
> ...


Can you post the pedigree or a link to it? There aren't too many times a number should be in front of it unless maybe you're looking at the OFA website.


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

4XGMPR is what one of the Sire's starts out with. I hope I didn't give away the breeder here, if I did can someone let me know and I will edit it.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones-in said:


> 4XGMPR is what one of the Sire's starts out with. I hope I didn't give away the breeder here, if I did can someone let me know and I will edit it.


 
:lol::lol: Well my dog is a 4xGMPR, but there's several of them out there so no worries. This happens to be one of those times. It stands for 4 time Grand Master Pointing Retriever from the APLA. In the APLA everytime you get a pass you get a title and basically a 4xGMPR passed 8 Master level tests because it goes by 1/2 steps. In the UKC and AKC you need to get x number of passes to get the title. Typically UKC and APLA titles are listed in front of the dog's name and the AKC titles at the end.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Socks said:


> Wall breaker, House tipper, etc. Just kidding! I like Wyatt.................


I got my truck stuck in a mudhole a few weeks back. I tied Wyatt to the front bumper and dangled an orange bumper in front of his face. That dog has power, that's for sure.

Although I wouldn't mind my next dog to be a few lbs lighter, and maybe a just a hair less drive.

Gotta love "the Show":


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> I got my truck stuck in a mudhole a few weeks back. I tied Wyatt to the front bumper and dangled an orange bumper in front of his face. That dog has power, that's for sure.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind my next dog to be a few lbs lighter, and maybe a just a hair less drive.
> 
> Gotta love "the Show":


Amen! Love the pick. I don't think Wyatt would hesitate at any cover. Can you tell me what was used to take that pic? I was thinking of renting a high end camera to play to see if it's something I'd want.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Socks said:


> Amen! Love the pick. I don't think Wyatt would hesitate at any cover. Can you tell me what was used to take that pic? I was thinking of renting a high end camera to play to see if it's something I'd want.


It was Jean's camera. It's a simple Cannon DSLR that costs about $650 or so. Nothing Fancy, but does the job. She'd prob let you borrow it for a week or so if you wanna see if it something your interested in.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

a good breeder will match you to the dog, you tell them what you hope for, they will get a much better read on the pup and its traits over a time frame instead of here ya go pick em. this will help keep the emotion out of oh look at that one he is the best. may be the wrong dog for you. 
Fritz that is a very nice mix on that breeding! again for the betterment of the breed to excell in the type of hunting that you do. 
back to the post, seek out the breeders advice and be honest with your self. you may want a porche but it may not be what fits you the best if you need to haul 2x4s each day. 
in my need of say Fritz's litter I would be after a milder dog in the litter as I wont hunt quite as much, and walk slower. so dont get hung on THE CHAMPION in the litter but the best match even if it is the last pick


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> It was Jean's camera. It's a simple Cannon DSLR that costs about $650 or so. Nothing Fancy, but does the job. She'd prob let you borrow it for a week or so if you wanna see if it something your interested in.


Wow thanks, but I break stuff too easy so I'd better rent one. Seriously I do break stuff and I'd rather do it to a rental company than yours.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

For the record, I've raised one litter in my life. So I could be way off on this.

But in a very consistent litter, like we had, I'm not sure I could pick out a dog for the owner any better than the next guy. How do you tell with a 9 week old puppy? We did not have a "shy" dog, we had a mouthy dog, my brother took her, at times we had a wall flower, but it seemed to change every day who was the "last one out." 

I took a female I liked, that caught my fancy, but she was so similar to two of other females I doubt it mattered. I liked that when I put a dead duck down, she had the highest tail of the girls. 

I sent the biggest male puppy to my buddy in Montana, he needed a bigger dog for the goose and heavy crp work he would get. By bigger I mean he was and is now 10% heavier and taller than the smallest pup in the litter.

My dad took the smallest pup in the litter, a male, and he turned out to be bigger than all four girls. All the boys show more characteristics of their mother and the girls show more of their father, go figure, I thought it'd be the other way around.


I'm with the pick the dealership you like, then drive off in one of the same 7 trucks sitting out there.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I hear you Fritz, but you are not what I would call A BREEDER, that is not what you do on a regular professional basis. now someone committed to this as a business should in time have notes on each pup, so I am told by the business. my be just good print, and I agree my 1st chessie was quite all day lazy and sleeping. 2 days latter what a little Monster ,thus the name TAZ


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

jimmyjette14 said:


> a good breeder will match you to the dog, you tell them what you hope for, they will get a much better read on the pup and its traits over a time frame instead of here ya go pick em. this will help keep the emotion out of oh look at that one he is the best. may be the wrong dog for you.
> Fritz that is a very nice mix on that breeding! again for the betterment of the breed to excell in the type of hunting that you do.
> back to the post, seek out the breeders advice and be honest with your self. you may want a porche but it may not be what fits you the best if you need to haul 2x4s each day.
> in my need of say Fritz's litter I would be after a milder dog in the litter as I wont hunt quite as much, and walk slower. so dont get hung on THE CHAMPION in the litter but the best match even if it is the last pick


I agree with this to a point you can definitely see a hierarchy with in the litter and you can steer a customer away from the puppies that may not suit them. The problem is that so much of what the pup turns out to be takes place after the 7-8 week mark that the pup will become what the new owners have allowed or molded the dog into. If a person is insecure and afraid you will end up with a dog that is insecure and aggressive no matter how good of a breeding the dog comes from or how confident the puppy was with his litter-mates. A good breeder will educate, and be available for the puppy owners should any issues pop up.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Socks said:


> :lol::lol: Well my dog is a 4xGMPR, but there's several of them out there so no worries. This happens to be one of those times. It stands for 4 time Grand Master Pointing Retriever from the APLA. In the APLA everytime you get a pass you get a title and basically a 4xGMPR passed 8 Master level tests because it goes by 1/2 steps. In the UKC and AKC you need to get x number of passes to get the title. Typically UKC and APLA titles are listed in front of the dog's name and the AKC titles at the end.


Jones-in, for those outside the APLA circles - APLA stands for American Pointing Labrador Association 

And as for title placements, AKC Trial titles will be in front of the name (FC, AFC, NFC, NAFC) and AKC hunt test titles are behind the name (JH, SH, MH)


----------



## deezel (Jun 3, 2010)

jon couch said:


> i agree with this to a point you can definitely see a hierarchy with in the litter and you can steer a customer away from the puppies that may not suit them. The problem is that so much of what the pup turns out to be takes place after the 7-8 week mark that the pup will become what the new owners have allowed or molded the dog into. If a person is insecure and afraid you will end up with a dog that is insecure and aggressive no matter how good of a breeding the dog comes from or how confident the puppy was with his litter-mates. A good breeder will educate, and be available for the puppy owners should any issues pop up.


 
*bingo!*


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

THANKS EVERYONE!

I really appreciate all your help, all the suggestions were great and helped me narrow down my search.

I am happy to say that I put a deposit down on a litter. With respect to the breeder, they have not posted this litter yet on their site so I will wait to tell you the details until that happens.

Can't wait to add this addition to our family and hunting adventures.

I will post pics when we have some!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

deezel said:


> *bingo!*





jon couch said:


> i agree with this to a point you can definitely see a hierarchy with in the litter and you can steer a customer away from the puppies that may not suit them. The problem is that so much of what the pup turns out to be takes place after the 7-8 week mark that the pup will become what the new owners have allowed or molded the dog into. If a person is insecure and afraid you will end up with a dog that is insecure and aggressive no matter how good of a breeding the dog comes from or how confident the puppy was with his litter-mates. A good breeder will educate, and be available for the puppy owners should any issues pop up.


*ditto*


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

My only suggestion in picking a pup for an average owner with reasonable dog experience, looking for an effective hunting companion, is pick a "middle pup". 

This way you avoid the challenges that go with an Alpha personality, and the potential submissive issues that could go with the Omega pup. 

For a skilled trainer, this is probably not as important. 

I am one year into an HRK pup (and its been great!). She was a "middle" heirarchy pup - but has NO lack of drive or enthusiasm. In fact she can be a hand full. But I'll cast my vote for an HRK breeding too (although it sounds like the litter is already selected).


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jones-in said:


> THANKS EVERYONE!
> 
> I really appreciate all your help, all the suggestions were great and helped me narrow down my search.
> 
> ...


You made a great choice. You won't be disappointed! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Buddy is having pups this week here is all the info that goes back generations. Fits everything your looking for. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=2276
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

Just thought I would update everyone.

My deposit went down for a litter with Hunter's Rose Kennels. The Sire is Kenai and the Dam is Bella. Can't WAIT!!!

The litter hasn't been posted on their website yet, but they gave me permission to post this.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

He has some great dogs there. He has run his dogs at the MS pheasant hunt I put on every year. Have 3 ranch hunts on film of his dogs. Great performance labs. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones-in said:


> Just thought I would update everyone.
> 
> My deposit went down for a litter with Hunter's Rose Kennels. The Sire is Kenai and the Dam is Bella. Can't WAIT!!!
> 
> The litter hasn't been posted on their website yet, but they gave me permission to post this.


Kenai is a very good dog and I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great choice.....hold on and enjoy the ride....


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

Great choice


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

Forsythe Labradors right by you in Grand Rapids


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks guys this has helped a bunch to help me get an idea also. I have helped trained my dads last two labs but by no means a "trainer". Just wondering what the "average" joe should look for. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Enjoy! Hunt test season starts in May. Check it out. It will show you what the dogs potential and a fun sport that will improve your dog and provide vast resources.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

younggun7 said:


> Thanks guys this has helped a bunch to help me get an idea also. I have helped trained my dads last two labs but by no means a "trainer". Just wondering what the "average" joe should look for. Thanks in advance!


1st: health clearances and you pay for them in the price of a puppy, but it can save you a lot of heartache from what I've heard.

2nd: Depends on how far you want to go in training the dog. What I mean is do you want to be able to pick up a bird while hunting or do you want your dog to be able to pick up multiple birds and be able to do a blind retrieve? I'd recommend find a local retriever club and go to a training day or a hunt test to see some dogs run. If you know this stuff already, sorry.

I will say for most beginners a hunt test breeding would be the way to go.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Socks said:


> 1st: health clearances and you pay for them in the price of a puppy, but it can save you a lot of heartache from what I've heard.
> 
> I will say for most beginners a hunt test breeding would be the way to go.


Wondering what the different health clearances mean? Just wondering how to pick the right breeder and pup when it comes down to it. Ive been looking at a few kennels in michigan. What is a hunt test breed? Thank you for the input!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

younggun7 said:


> Wondering what the different health clearances mean? Just wondering how to pick the right breeder and pup when it comes down to it. Ive been looking at a few kennels in michigan. What is a hunt test breed? Thank you for the input!


The most popular hunt test breeds are retrievers with the Lab being #1. I find pups and do the research for health clearances and pedigrees to match the needs of my clients. I do this for free for people that put there dogs in training with me. I wonder if this would be a good topic for a short seminar.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

JYDOG said:


> The most popular hunt test breeds are retrievers with the Lab being #1. I find pups and do the research for health clearances and pedigrees to match the needs of my clients. I do this for free for people that put there dogs in training with me. I wonder if this would be a good topic for a short seminar.


Yes. I want a lab. No offense but i want to do the training myself. Gotta love knowing you did it yourself.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

younggun7 said:


> Yes. I want a lab. No offense but i want to do the training myself. Gotta love knowing you did it yourself.


That's how I got started.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Good. That gives me hope haha


----------

